# Very Sad Today



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have posted before about our *Disneyland Clones*. We actually met another couple, just our age, non-smokers, non-drinkers, been together nearly 40 years too and total Disneyland junkies; just like us, at Disneyland in 2006.
In addition to that, we live only minutes from each other and quickly became inseparable. We made many trips to the Happiest Place On Earth together these past six and a half years. They became members of our family and second parents to our kids and grandkids.
In 2009 Kathy was diagnosed with advanced breast cancer which she has been valiently fighting ever since. I have posted about our last two trips together thinking each one might well be our last together.
In April they made a trip but we could not go due to a visit from our out-of-state daughter's family and my 60th birthday party. Sadly, that was to be her last. She quietly left this world behind late Monday night.
I know that part of getting to live into one's 60's is witnessing the loss of friends. Kathy is not the first but the pain is as sharp. No matter what, I just feel like I did not have enough time with her. The past 4 years have been marked with surgery and chemo and radiation. Seeing her needing to be pushed around Disneyland in a wheelchair was heartbreaking. She was so brave and spent a good deal of her time worrying about how her illness was affecting others. 
The last months were terrible as is so often the case with cancer. I am torn between the saddness I feel at not seeing her at the very end (she went rather suddenly) and being happy that the last time I did see her she was having a good day. She was able to speak and walk and told me in her own sweet way that she knew the end was coming.
This last part is almost impossible for me to even type but I need to let it out. Her first grandchild is due next week. I know that every prayer and wish and trip to the emergency room and the last ditch efforts to save her were so she could hold the child just once. But, alas, she had to let go. :tears:
This is my favorite picture from before we all knew anything was amiss. I picture her now; soaring to unseen heights on Big Thunder Mountain Railroad.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of a true friend  Try to find comfort in knowing how much you both added to each others lives..... and remember all the good times... :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

:hug: She sounds like she was a wonderful woman.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A beautiful tribute to your dear friend...Im very sorry for your loss and for all who have loved her..Many Blessings...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'm so very sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Close friends like that are few and far between. That is wonderful you had the time with her.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you all. It seems to be getting harder. Today was the viewing. It was not what I have been used to with past funerals and I am afraid I am guilty of feeling sorry for myself. I know different families handle these matters in their own ways and that has to be accepted by others. But I kind of felt like I was being told to *take a number and wait*. (The highlight was when Gary's boss recognized us as "The Clones". It lifted my spirits a bit.)
Tomorrow is going to be wonderful/horrible. My daughter-in-law is scheduled for a c-section at 7AM. Kathy's burial and graveside service is at 11AM and is nearly an hour away. This will be our 9th grandchild and I have been present for every one of their births. It is not an option; I have to be there.
Gary told us it was okay to miss the burial but again, NOT AN OPTION! And it will be in the triple digits.
I am having a very hard time getting excited for this birth with Kathy just missing her first and only grandchild by days. I hope that when little Blake is in my arms tomorrow, the whole circle of life thing will help me through.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so very very sorry for the loss of your friend  I can't imagine how difficult it's been, and will be to heal from such a loss.
That is just so very heartbreaking about her grandchild  Sometimes God just seems to be so unfare. But at the same time, it makes you wonder if he took her so she could be in heaven looking over her grandbaby ♥

I can't imagine dealing with cancer that long and still not being able to win the fight.
My mom was diagnosed with lung cancer back in Jan 06' and we lost her the day before mother's day that year. I was pregnant with my youngest/last child, she always said I was having a girl. Almost 2 weeks later I went in to have my ultrasound and found out I was having a girl ♥
Always, always wish my mom could have seen her, and she could have met my mom. 
Life is so hard and seems so cruel sometimes. My heart goes out to you all ♥


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very sad, I am so very sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope you were able to be there for both. They say time heals all wounds but they never say how much time that really is.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

How very sad. Big hugs .


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

It is still very hard. I just cannot wrap my brain around never seeing her again. Her husband will not return our calls or texts. (He warned us that he would probably withdraw for awhile.) I understand but still feel bad. I really cannot imagine the three of us getting together. It has always been the four of us.
We only know their grandson was born last week because it was posted on Facebook.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

When my mother passed away 3 weeks ago, I went to her neighborhood to tell them what time was the viewing and funeral. That's when I found out no one in the neighborhood knew she had passed. My other family members did not notify them. Her friends were part of her life. Sometimes they were the highlight of her day. You were blessed to know her.


----------

